# Toshiba HDD Service Centre in Delhi



## Maximum (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi folk, Please let me know Toshiba Hard drive service centre in Delhi, I want to replace my faulty 80GB laptop drive (1 year old) asap. Google search didn't gave any useful result  ...so asking you guys for help.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 21, 2007)

U must be having their customer care number.


----------



## Maximum (Sep 21, 2007)

No, unfortunately not!! Please help me to get it from somewhere.

Thax


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 21, 2007)

contact here for Toshiba service:

TOSHIBA INDIA PVT. LTD.
6F, Dr. Gopal Das Bhawan,
28, Barakhamba Road,
New Delhi - 110001
India
Tel: 91 - 11 - 23318422/9957
Fax: 91 - 11 - 23714603


----------



## slugger (Sep 21, 2007)

TOSHIBA INDIA PVT. LTD.
6F, Dr. Gopal Das Bhawan,
28, Barakhamba Road,
New Delhi - 110001
India
Tel: 91 - 11 - 23318422/9957
Fax: 91 - 11 - 23714603


give them a call to know about the nearest service center

or

call up d place where u bot it from to know abt d service center (assumin u bot it in India)




			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> contact here for Toshiba service:
> 
> TOSHIBA INDIA PVT. LTD.
> 6F, Dr. Gopal Das Bhawan,
> ...


----------



## Maximum (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks ravi_9793 and slugger. I tried calling both the numbers given by you several times...but nobody is picking the phone   

What should I do now 

Anybody ??


----------

